# Oil Pressure Gauge Install Help..



## chriz1000 (Sep 17, 2005)

Today Iâ€™ve popped the girl down to my local performance garage to have new boost and oil pressure gauges fitted.
I currently have a digital gauge which measures turbo and air temp, although I think it also used to measure the oil temp too.
Iâ€™m being told that to fit the oil pressure gauge they need to purchase a load more stuff, such as a remote sender unit, as the sender unit wonâ€™t fit where itâ€™s meant to because of the standard oil sender.
Has anyone installed an Oil Pressure gauge? Is it really that complicated or are they doing it the hard way?

Cheers


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

it can be done with a remote kit or a simple adapter about 1-1.5" high.

remove the blanking plug and use this hole here, its free to use.









I initially used a remote kit...
(you can see the oil pressure sender and the blanking plug removed from above in the kit below)









but it looked shite!









I dont have pictures but I bought a small m10 male/female brass extension of about 1-1.5" length from http://www.thinkauto.com/ , its was designed with a thread in the side for fitting somethng else but they provided a blanking plug for the hole.

so I used the original hole and the extension to raise the sender enough to be able to fit it.

the OEM sender sits on the side of the filter housing so you dont need to touch it.

M10 is the size on the filter body, you need to be certain what thread your oil pressure sender is!

Unless you do mods yourself you really done appreciate how hard it is to get it right sometimes! 
http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/gauges/gauges2.htm


----------



## chriz1000 (Sep 17, 2005)

Cheers Wak, much appreciated!
As always you have a page showing exactly how itâ€™s done! :lol:


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi (Oct 22, 2019)

Sorry to resurrect an old thread but it seemed better than starting a new post
I was going to fit my oil pressure sender into the blanking plug as per the instructions above, sadly it looks like one of the previous owners has had a go already and complete rounded off the blanking plug :evil: 
Any other locations I could use, or should I go for an oil filter sandwich plate?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Use the oil pressure sender tapping point using a suitable " T" piece.
Hoggy.


----------



## kirkfacey (Feb 13, 2019)

Hi Fellas

I have the guage but need a t-piece. Diamond tweeks have one but want to know the thread of the original oil pressure switch & that of the sensor. 
Does anyone know the answer?

Kind Regards

K


----------



## davebowk (Aug 16, 2019)

Audi thread (pressure switch) is m10x1 and whatever the thread is on the sensor you have bought (either m10x1 or 1/8 NPT)


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi (Oct 22, 2019)

You need M10x1 male (Into Engine) to M10x1 Female (Factory Oil Sensor) with a 1/8 NPT female (Gauge sender) fitting off the side
Like this one:-
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Oil-Pressure ... SwFdtXxY-e


----------



## katak (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

Would it work to replace blanking plug and install any boost gauge 1/8 ?
https://www.ebay.fr/itm/1-8-NPT-Female- ... 2145644302

Thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, As long as the threads are correct any adaptor will work.
From previous posts, it appears the blanking plug gives the pressure before the filter so shows higher.
Not really a problem as a reference as long as you realise it is actually higher.
Hoggy.


----------



## IanW (Jan 7, 2019)

> Sorry to resurrect an old thread but it seemed better than starting a new post
> I was going to fit my oil pressure sender into the blanking plug as per the instructions above, sadly it looks like one of the previous owners has had a go already and* complete rounded off the blanking plug* :evil:
> Any other locations I could use, or should I go for an oil filter sandwich plate?


I had the same, I was able to get it loose with a small old chisel & hammer, it wasn't that tight.

Then I used one of these - eBay item number:283301160575 which I used for bot oil pressure & oil temp.

I did put on an oil pressure tester where the oil pressure switch goes and it read the same as the new guage far as I could tell, not sure how much if any the oil pressure drops through the oil filter?


----------



## GMTTmk1 (Oct 8, 2018)

The seller I bought doesn't seem to do them anymore but it was similar to this;
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/UNIVERSAL-OI ... 890.l49292
The height of this played a part in installing it correctly, I can't remember if it made it easier or more awkward.
Depending on what kit you get mock it into place and see what kind of clearance you have.
If you can't get the plug out I'd recommended this kit;
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0000CCXVZ/ ... YFbSP8K9SY
It's managed some incredible removals of stuff I never thought I'd get off!


----------



## katak (Jan 26, 2010)

I tried yesterday to fit a pressure sensor 1/8" NPT and it fit perfectly on my BAM engine just before the filter... Did I make a mistake ? May I have damaged something ? 

(I can ready 7 bars at start-up, no specific leak...)


----------



## davebowk (Aug 16, 2019)

1/8npt and m10x1 are very similar and will screw in but deforms the thread very slightly. As it is in tight and not leaking, leave it and keep an eye on it. 
I miss matched my new temp sensor on my bike when i fitted a digital gauge a few years back and it has been fine.
Removing and fitting the correct one could lead to replacing the filter housing.

I have both sizes at work, i will check just how well the 1/8 fits the m10 on Monday.


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi (Oct 22, 2019)

katak said:


> I tried yesterday to fit a pressure sensor 1/8" NPT and it fit perfectly on my BAM engine just before the filter... Did I make a mistake ? May I have damaged something ?
> 
> (I can ready 7 bars at start-up, no specific leak...)


Its a bit like using a 1/2" spanner on a 13mm nut. It works, but not something you want to be doing often


----------



## katak (Jan 26, 2010)

thanks for supporting my mistake ! 

I did believe 1/8" VS M10 was pretty different in term of size... So I did believe yesterday when that fited nicely that the sensor I got was a M10...

Btw I'm finishing the UTCOMP setup:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

katak said:


> I tried yesterday to fit a pressure sensor 1/8" NPT and it fit perfectly on my BAM engine just before the filter... Did I make a mistake ? May I have damaged something ?
> 
> (I can ready 7 bars at start-up, no specific leak...)


Hi, 7 Bar ?? The plug tapping rather than the pressure switch tapping does give a much higher pressure then, if that is correct.
Doesn't really give the true oil pressure to engine. 
Hoggy.


----------



## davebowk (Aug 16, 2019)

Something wrong with the gauge if it's showing 7 bar. Has been mentioned that the top plug shows only slightly more than the side tapping. Should be around 1.5 to 2bar at idle and have a maximum around 4.6bar at 5k


----------



## katak (Jan 26, 2010)

7 bar on cold startup for 20 seconds then decreasing to 2.3 bars after 20 minutes in idle.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

katak said:


> 7 bar on cold startup for 20 seconds then decreasing to 2.3 bars after 20 minutes in idle.


Hi, As said, it's usually that bit higher before the filter so not a true indication of oil pressure at the engine.
What spec oil are you using & when was the oil/filter last replaced? 
Hoggy.


----------



## katak (Jan 26, 2010)

I have castrol 10w60 done a year ago and 1000 miles. You think 2.3 bar is too high?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

katak said:


> I have castrol 10w60 done a year ago and 1000 miles. You think 2.3 bar is too high?


Hi, Why are you using 10w-60? 5w-30 & 504 507 is the correct spec.
7 Bar if correct, is too high & you could blow some oil seals or damage valve lifters.
Hoggy.


----------



## katak (Jan 26, 2010)

I have seen many favors for 10w60 especially in France, I'll go for 5w40 since this fits better ethanol than 5w30 (gossip/arguments again...)

Do you think 7 bar when you it's cold for 20 seconds is bad? Anyone can confirm pressure startup?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Ethanol or not 5w-30 504/507 will be fine unless your engine is worn & burning oil.
20 seconds? you stated 20 minutes earlier.if correct 7 Bar is still too high.
Hoggy.


----------



## katak (Jan 26, 2010)

Ok so that may come from oil... I'll replace it this week with your reference ! [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## katak (Jan 26, 2010)

I've replaced the 10W60 with the 5W30 504/507 and oil pressure decreased of 2.5 bars at cold...


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

katak said:


> I've replaced the 10W60 with the 5W30 504/507 and oil pressure decreased of 2.5 bars at cold...


Hi, Is that 7 bar reduced to 2.5 bar?
What is it at 2000 rpm under normal driving when fully up to temperature?
Hoggy.


----------



## katak (Jan 26, 2010)

"decreased by" perhaps... now it starts at 5 bars. I'll make a run tomorrow.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

katak said:


> "decreased by" perhaps... now it starts at 5 bars. I'll make a run tomorrow.


Hi, I expect it is still slightly high because the taping is before the oil filter.
When was the filter last replaced?
Hoggy.


----------



## katak (Jan 26, 2010)

It was changed today. Do we know the drift value before and after the oil filter?


----------



## davebowk (Aug 16, 2019)

Not a big difference between the 2, sorry don't know the value. After a bit of googling it depends on the filter, could be around 8 to 10psi on average so if your numbers are around or just over the higher numbers in the chart all should be good. (yes i am bored as pubs are shut)
All you need to know about Audi TT mk1 oil pressure here - https://www.audizine.com/forum/showthre ... ooting-DIY
Chart for checking when warm in PSI


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, MK1 TT oil pressure from Bentley Manual.








Hoggy.


----------



## davebowk (Aug 16, 2019)

Yeah the chart i posted is for the Mk1 TT. I should have mentioned that.


----------



## katak (Jan 26, 2010)

Ok so I made runs and here are my numbers:
- 1.5 bars at idle 
- 3.5 bars at 2k RPM
- 4.5 bars at 3k RPM
- 6.1 bars as max value recorded by the datalogger during my 1Hr Trip

All looks quite good and now under the 7 bars limit specified by Bentley


----------



## davebowk (Aug 16, 2019)

Spot on, no worries there then.


----------

